# [SOLVED] SM Bus Controller Help



## ariinya (Mar 13, 2007)

I noticed that the music (and only the music... the sound works fine) was just gone in some of my games, and I went to the device manager, and under "Other Devices" I have a question mark/exclamation point and SM Bus Controller. When I try to restart my computer, it always looks for the hardware, but can't find it..

I don't know what info on my computer you need to help me... I have an Alienware with an Intel Core 2 Quad CPU, Q6600. I tried calling Alienware for tech support, but my warranty had run out, and, well... here I am! Is the SM Bus thing related to my sound issues?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: SM Bus Controller Help*

Hello

Post the model number of the computer.

You need to install the Chipset Driver to get rid of the SM Bus Controller error.

Go to the Alienware website and see if you can download the Chipset Driver for your model.


----------



## ariinya (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: SM Bus Controller Help*

Sorry, I don't know the model number... it says CustomPC. Is there a place I could find the model number? That's what I find by right clicking the My Computer icon.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: SM Bus Controller Help*

Look on case maybe for model number.

Download and run Everest and post details.


----------



## ariinya (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: SM Bus Controller Help*

I wasn't sure exactly what you wanted, but here's the report...

And I couldn't find the model number. When I go to the alienware site, I can't find the place to download the chipset thing you said I need... grrr...


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: SM Bus Controller Help*

Chipset driver:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winxp_15.25.html

Video driver:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_185.85_whql.html

Install chipset driver first
reboot pc
Install video driver
reboot pc


----------



## ariinya (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: SM Bus Controller Help*

That seems to have kicked the problem in the butt! Hooray! Thank you!

If I may briefly pick your brains, however... I was wondering if you knew of a program you could run that would get rid of dead folders. You know, the rubbish that's left behind after you uninstall a program? I tend to forget, and have a great deal of this cluttering my computer.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: SM Bus Controller Help*

Great! glad to hear it!

Use at your risk:
http://www.ccleaner.com/

Note: after uninstalling a program, you can check in program files for the folder
and make sure it is gone or simply delete it, if its still there.

PSI secunia will help you keep your software up to date as also 
checks for vulnerabilities.

PSI secunia:
http://secunia.com/vulnerability_scanning/personal/

you can mark thread solved under thread tools near top of this page,
unless any more questions?


----------

